# Sirius XM Digital Signal Quality - Compression



## Bluesman_NY (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a 722 HD DVR, with Digital Audio Output connected to Dig. Input on a stand-alone CD Burner. Sound quality seems compressed line a 128 MP3, BUT the analog audio output that feeds my receiver isn't too bad. I'd settle for 320K sound quality ... but don't think I'm getting that far.

Does the 722 decompress or decode the raw XM / Sirius signal such that the analog output of the 722 (RCA) might be a better signal choice than trying to record the Digital output (optical)? 

Any links or search topic suggestions (for these forums) would help! 

I'm new to the forum... but have been driving satellite stuff since the GI VCII days.

thanks..


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

Sirus XM is less than CD quality. Definitely over-compressed to my ears. Too bad, because I like their programming.

Wilf


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Wilf said:


> Sirus XM is less than CD quality. Definitely over-compressed to my ears. Too bad, because I like their programming.
> 
> Wilf


By the way, the sound you hear on DISH is significantly better than that output by any of their automotive or portable receivers.

They're probably using several racks of Sirius' long discontinued home receivers, which likely have better DACs than the portable units.

(Or, if you think it sounds bad on DISH, try listening to it in a car sometime&#8230


----------

